# Tuyệt chiêu giảm béo với thực đơn giảm cân trong 1 tuần



## thuypham (28/4/18)

General Motor Diet là phương pháp giảm cân cấp tốc trong 1 tuần với chế độ ăn đa phần là trái cây và rau xanh.
Nếu tuân thủ tuyệt đối, bạn có thể giảm 5-8 kg/tuần. Vì rất hiệu quả và an toàn nên phương pháp này được rất nhiều người trên thế giới áp dụng, đặc biệt là người Ấn Độ.




Để có thể mặc bộ bikini mới mua bạn cần phải lên kế hoạch giảm cân ngay từ bây giờ.

*General Motor Diet là gì?*
Đây là một chế độ dinh dưỡng để giảm cân được thực hiện trong vòng 1 tuần, GM được thiết kế dành riêng cho nhân viên của General Motors, Inc (Hoa Kỳ).
Chế độ này được Trung tâm nghiên cứu Johns Hopkins nghiên cứu và phát triển. Sau đó, GM đã được phê duyệt bởi hội đồng quản trị và được đưa vào sử dụng rộng rãi trên khắp thế giới.

Tác dụng của chế độ ăn kiêng 7 ngày này là cung cấp cho cơ thể một lượng calo thấp hơn lượng calo cần cho các hoạt động. Từ đó giúp đốt cháy mỡ và giảm cân mà không ảnh hưởng tới sức khỏe hay bất kỳ biến chứng nào. Không chỉ thế, nó còn giúp cải thiện thái độ và cảm xúc của chúng ta. Vì thế, sau 7 ngày, bạn không chỉ cảm thấy trọng lượng cơ thể giảm đi rõ rệt mà tinh thần cũng thoải mái và phấn chấn hơn.

Nếu thực hiện thực đơn giảm cân GM hiệu quả, bạn sẽ: Giảm được 5 – 8 kg trong 1 tuần. Giảm lượng mỡ thừa xung quanh vùng bụng và eo. Loại bỏ các độc tố, giúp cơ thể nhẹ nhàng và tràn đầy năng lượng. Cải thiện màu sắc cho da.

*Ngày thứ nhất: Chỉ riêng mình hoa quả: *Kế hoạch ăn uống cho ngày đầu tiên là 1 chế độ ăn “chỉ riêng mình hoa quả”. Tác dụng của các loại hoa quả là cung cấp đủ lượng calo cho các hoạt động hàng ngày mà không hề gây béo. Hãy kiềm chế cảm giác thèm ăn và đảm bảo rằng, không ăn bất cứ gì thêm ngoài trái cây bởi như thế sẽ nạp quá nhiều chất, quá trình giảm cân của bạn sẽ không thành công.

Hoa quả nên ăn: Chanh, cam, táo, dưa hấu, lựu, dâu tây.Hoa quả không nên ăn: Nho, chuối, vải, xoài.Uống đủ 8-10 cốc nước mỗi ngày.

*Ngày thứ 2:* Thêm một ít chất xơ. Chất xơ vừa có lợi cho sức khỏe lại vừa giúp bạn giảm béo.
Trong ngày thứ 2 này, bạn hãy bổ sung chất xơ cho cơ thể bằng cách ăn mọi loại rau, củ, không giới hạn số lượng. Rau xanh sẽ giúp thanh lọc cơ thể, giải trừ độc tố và làm cho hệ tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh hơn. Lời khuyên của các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng dành cho bạn là: Nên ăn súp lơ xanh, bí đao, rau diếp, dưa chuột, cà rốt, bắp cải và đậu vì đây là những thực phẩm dễ tiêu hóa nhất.

Để đạt hiệu quả giảm cân như ý, bạn chỉ nên chế biến thành món luộc, nộm, salad (tuyệt đối không được dùng sốt mayonnaise). Uống đủ 8-12 cốc nước mỗi ngày.

*Ngày thứ 3:* Kết hợp ăn hoa quả + rau. Ngày thứ 3, bạn có thể ăn thức ăn của cả ngày thứ 1 và thứ 2, đó là rau xanh và hoa quả. Bạn có thể ăn mọi loại trái cây và rau củ mình thích, nhưng nhớ phải ngoại trừ chuối và khoai tây dù thích ăn đến mấy.

Điều đặc biệt cần lưu ý là, đến ngày thứ 3, bạn sẽ cảm thấy đói nhiều hơn ngày đầu tiên, nhưng tuyệt đối không được ăn thêm bất cứ thực phẩm nào khác. Thay vào đó, hãy bổ sung nước đầy đủ để giúp xua tan cơn đói. Hãy nghĩ đến mục tiêu giảm cân của mình và nghĩ về điều đó, đừng để cơn thèm ăn thống trị, bạn sẽ thất bại.

*Ngày thứ 4: Ngày của chuối và sữa:* Chuối sẽ giúp bạn có cảm giác no lâu hơn bình thườngTrong ngày này, bạn hoàn toàn tự do ăn chuối. Trong chế độ ăn giảm cân GM, chuối hoạt động như một nguồn natri và kali cho cơ thể, giúp bạn có cảm giác no cả ngày mà không đòi hỏi ăn nhiều vẫn đủ năng lượng. Theo đó, công cuộc giảm cân của bạn sẽ thành công đến 1 nửa.

Thực đơn chi tiết cho ngày thứ 4: 4 cốc sữa. 6 quả chuối. Một bát súp loãng. Món súp nên bao gồm: hành tây, tỏi, ớt xanh và cà chua. Uống đủ 8-12 cốc nước mỗi ngày.

*Ngày thứ 5:* Cà chua cung cấp rất nhiều chất dinh dưỡng cho cơ thể để giảm béo hiệu quảNgày thứ 5 của kế hoạch giảm cân GM đóng vai trò then chốt trong toàn bộ chương trình của chế độ ăn uống. Đây là ngày mà bạn được trở lại với thói quen ăn bình thường từ các loại trái cây và rau quả.

*Ngày thứ 6:* Cơm và rau xanh vừa đảm bảo dinh dưỡng vừa giúp bạn giảm cân một cách triệt đểThực đơn ngày thứ 6 có một chút khác hơn so với 4 ngày trước. Nhớ uống đầy đủ nước. Bạn sẽ nhận thấy sự thay đổi của cân nặng trong thời gian này!

*Ngày thứ 7:* Cơm, nước ép hoa quả và rau. Đây là ngày cuối cùng và cũng là ngày quan trọng nhất của kế hoạch giảm cân GM. Bạn hãy áp dụng thực đơn như sau:

Tránh xa cà phê, rượu hay trà. Chỉ nên ăn rau quả ở dạng salad hoặc rau sống bình thường. Tập thể dục thường xuyên để duy trì cân nặng sau khi đã giảm. Cân bằng chế độ ăn uống hàng ngày bao gồm: chất xơ, khoáng chất, vitamin, carbohydrate, protein, chất béo vừa đủ…

Để đạt được hiệu quả giảm cân nhanh chóng, lâu dài, bạn nên kết hợp cả ăn kiêng và tập luyện thể dục thể thao với các bài tập đơn giản như: đạp xe, đi bộ, yoga, chạy bộ, tập gym,… giúp cơ thể bài tiết mồ hồi, giải độc ra khỏi cơ thể để có được sức khỏe dẻo dai và khỏe mạnh.

_Nguồn: GDVN_


----------

